# Really cool dog



## Gary O' (Mar 12, 2020)

Had to pass this on.....too good


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)

So sweet!


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2020)

This dog is going to cause a lot of tears when he passes on. Can you even imagine the heartbreak that he will leave behind? I can speak about this from my own experience and our first dog "Mickey." A small rat terrier that just adored and protected our little girl (back then).


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2020)

Adorable. I was thinking the same thing as oldman. I remember when my beagle died. I grew up with him and it was like losing a brother. Strange that you posted this Gary, I didn't think of this until I checked the date. We brought him home on March 14th and he lived for 17 years. Now I'm crying.


----------



## Gary O' (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I remember when my beagle died. I grew up with him and it was like losing a brother.



Reminds me of something I wrote about my best friend (posted here too many times, but I'm now compelled to post again)

*I’ll Never Forget My Best Friend*

I was three.
He was a few months.
Neither of us had much to play with….but each other.
We never lacked.
He’d look up at me with complete unwavering trust.
Trying to read my face.
Ears perked up when I spoke.
Wherever I went, he followed.
He rapidly grew, and soon we were face high to each other.
We’d roam the patch of woods up the hill from our place, him guarding my every step, sometimes blocking my way when I got too close to the cliff edge. I didn’t know it at the time.
I’d take my naps nestled into his chest. 
He’d lie there, never moving a muscle.

As I grew to boyhood, he remained a part of me, my shadow.
We’d wrestle….he’d let me win.

We’d hunt.

We’d fish.

Not that he took part. 
He was no hunting dog. 
Just my companion.
We’d share lunch.
He’d listen to my every word, as we sat on the creek bank.

Years passed.
I got very busy, but not so busy that we wouldn’t still roam the woods every so often, even though he had a bit of a time keeping up.

The day came when he just didn’t get up.
I was sixteen.
Mom told me to take him in to the vet. 
‘He’ll be able to fix him up.’

I gathered him up and laid him in the passenger’s seat of the pickup, right beside me, and we had one of our conversations while I drove the twenty miles. 
It had been awhile. 
Too long actually.


I sat on the stool beside the exam table, while the vet did his thing.
Once again my best friend and I were face high to each other.
The vet was talking with my mom.
He handed me the phone.
It was time. 
He had to be put to sleep.

OK, I brought him in to get fixed up, and now he’s going to be put down….just like that.



I was told I had to leave the room.

Like hell.





The vet did…..something. I don’t recall.





I held my best friend’s face with both hands.


His ears perked up as we had what would be our last conversation, telling him the reality.
Then I just cradled his head, holding it to my chest, not moving a muscle until, feeling his last breath against my heart, he went to sleep.

Even though the wipers were going, I had a hard time seeing through the rain drops on the way back home.






……..I’ll never forget my best friend


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 14, 2020)

Gary you covered it all in your beautiful story. 
Here is my best friend. We never missed a year celebrating his birthday. I decorated the cake and when I tried to draw his face he always came out looking like a mouse.                                                                                                 I don't think he minded,if he did he didn't say anything.      I'm sure we didn't give him any cake but he always got a frozen beef pot pie for dinner.


----------



## Meanderer (Mar 14, 2020)




----------

